# Hk P7 Psp



## mildot326 (Apr 11, 2008)

I just picked up a P7 refub, I'm hoping that there wil be a SME, that can telll me "ballpark" when it was made. The first 2 serial #'s are 68. There is no date code, and the P7 came from Trussville AL. Thanks troops!!


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

mildot326 said:


> I just picked up a P7 refub, I'm hoping that there wil be a SME, that can telll me "ballpark" when it was made. The first 2 serial #'s are 68. There is no date code, and the P7 came from Trussville AL. Thanks troops!!


mil:

I suggest you go to www.parkcitiestactical.com and pose your question.. That's a dedicated P7 forum and lots of good info available there.

FWIW I have 3 HK P7's (serial numbers 8xxx, 17xxx, and 34xxx) and I am told the first was 1980, and the last two 1981.. Apparently there is an overlap to some degree, but supposedly those are close estimates for my pistols.

Best Wishes,

Jesse


----------

